# Running fdisk from USB



## DJC2388 (Dec 14, 2007)

Does anyone know how to run fdisk from a USB flash drive?

I need to run the command fdisk /mbr to fix the master boot record so i can load win xp. the harddrive previously had ubuntu on it.

oh, i also don't have a working cd-rom drive nor a floppy drive available 


thanks for the help


----------



## Ryan2065 (Mar 23, 2009)

The UBCD has fdisk on it, but that's a large download for a small problem. You might want to look into grabbing the exe file and booting up with FreeDOS, but off hand I don't know how to boot FreeDOS off a USB drive.


----------



## DJC2388 (Dec 14, 2007)

lol i have that downloaded already somewhere.

ill try that out


----------



## DJC2388 (Dec 14, 2007)

ok... so im kinda clueless to the ubcd...

how would i go about running fdisk /mbr to fix the master boot record using ubcd?

i have never used this before :/

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Ryan2065 (Mar 23, 2009)

You should be able to run the fdisk command from freedos. This guide should get you through installing it on a USB drive.

Bootable USB

I think it installs with its own version of fdisk so you should be able to do simple commands from that... Also, FreeDOS is on the UBCD so if you load that up and just go to FreeDOS you should be able to do the fdisk commands from there.


----------



## DJC2388 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmm, i cannot seem to get it to work using the MBRTool from that link...

Anyone know of any other ways to do this?


----------

